# Cruise to TT EGM



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Next Saturday is approaching fast. Anyone form the NW/NE or Scotland, fancy meeting up en route for a little cruise to Coventry?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Not sure what time I'm setting off, but if a route is planned and a stop is planned for a specific time, then if I can make it I will.

I may want to get down there earlier and ensure the room and facilities are set up...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Mark:

No route being planned (probably just motorway), just a convoy for any folk from up North. The meeting places would probably be selected junctions on the M6. I've only got time on Saturday to go to the EGM, then head home for lots of beer  ;D


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

W7PMC. what time are you seting off .If it is early i cant make it.To many things on !!! WORK.  
dave.


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Paul
WE are hoping to go down on Saturday,
Thinking of leaving here about 8 ish.
We are having a nice QUITE drive down.
Rob says he no longer has a pilotes license so we unlike you have to keep on the roads. ;D ;D
But if i see a passing blurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr of Black i will attempt a double flash   .
Also you will have I.M in acouple of mins.
Granny


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

People traveling down the M6 i would advise u get off @ j14 cause its normally at a stand still on sat mornings from J12 onwards.
i would advise u take the A38 thorugh litchfield some nice roads also.
trying to sort sme sort of route out


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I was planning to set off around 10:00am from J27 M6. I can't see it taking more than a couple of hours, even if i do keep all 4 wheels on the tarmac  ;D

Best to follow Jonah's suggestion & get off at 14 (meeting him near the junction), then a few A roads to break up the journey. I'll try & confirm the details on Thur or Fri. See you all on Saturday ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

No-one else up for this. Surely we have more people from the North coming to the meeting?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> No-one else up for this. Surely we have more people from the North coming to the meeting?


All the important people attending the meeting live south!

Why don't you try Daniela?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> All the important people attending the meeting live south!


[cough] :[/cough]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> [cough] :[/cough]


The exception is there to justify the rules of course!!! ;D ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> The exception is there to justify the rules of course!!! Â ;D ;D


*lol*


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Looks like its Me and you Paul ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> All the important people attending the meeting live south!
> 
> Why don't you try Daniela?


In your dreams buddy boy  ;D Replace important with weirdo  ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

If OK with everyone (Jonah, Carol, Daniela & anyone else driving South) we'll meet up at J14 M6 at 10:30am (guessing that 1hr to Stafford is sufficient?)

If anyone wants my mobile number, send me an IM ;D

Jonah, is there room to meet up on the junction?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Take the first exit from the roundabout and about 1/4 mile as u come to a small roundabout u will see a new travel lodge and pub on ur left I suggest we meet there i'll IM my Mobile to u


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Cool. The Travelodge Car Park, 1/4 mile from J14 M6 at 10:30am on Sat morn.

See you on Saturday then ;D 8)


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Going to do the route tomorrow on the way to the NEC so will check


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Anyone coming from the other side M69 way??


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

OK think i've got the route sorted Â ;D but then again i was first one at marble arch then proseeded to get lost looking for petrol and ended up the last one 
so meet u all @ M6 j14 travel lodge


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Now, now Jonah Â 

some elderly Â ??? folk have their own little cruise with breakie thrown in Â ;D ;D ;D

Seel you all tomorrow,

ps: and you stay out of this, Vlastan: you go and have your hair done Â


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Vlastan: you go and have your hair done


...and go get my new spectacles too!!

A man has to look nice...I am at my prime!! ;D ;D [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

PEOPLE MEETING AT J14 ITS A PREMIER LODGE NOT A TRAVEL LODGE :-[


----------

